# My Epic Re-Imagined Bride of Frankenstein



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

So due to the new jobs I've acquired, I don't seem to have a lot of free time (but whoa boy is having money again nice, I certainly do like eating every day!) and with trying to fund my movie still, I had to make a decision to either work on costumes or a Halloween display. Since it's one of my friends' birthday Halloweekend, I chose costumes plus once I got the sketches down of my idea for a Bride of Frankenstein, I just had to do it!

If anyone remembers I was working on a goat lady costume, I still am, it just was going to take a lot more time than I had, so I shelved it to be worked on later. As it were, this Bride of Frankenstein costume took somewhere I think around 60 maybe more hours.

I made the wig and the costume is scraped from an amazing amount of "found objects" including a bunch of stuff I bought in auction lots earlier this summer. So all those metal bits you see are either 1950's tractor springs or actual 1950's electronics. I tell you... one good thunderstorm and I was gonna be more *ALIVEEEEEEE* than I bargained for, haha!










Those giant test tubes and tubing you see are all filled with liquid that _originally_ I wanted to glow but all experiments from this glow in the dark powder I got to busting open various light sticks all failed. It's a lovely putrid colour that fits into the costume, but it don't glow at all. Now a black light on the other hand was lovely, but I wasn't walking around a huge street carnival with a black light display, I already had too many touchy feely drunks and in 8 inch platforms and sfx lenses that greatly limited my vision - not a good plan!










Of course I tested all the tubing and test tubes for leaking, I sealed off the tubing with hot glue inside and the test tubes are these *marvelous *things from Steve Spangler science store that come with screw caps and they work well! I threw some tractors springs inside. There are indeed bolts on my neck, largest I could find without making them myself, just hard to see.










It's hard to see but besides another large test tube with tubing and wire, there's this great colour changing tube strapped to my other leg, it would pulse this red then green then purple then blue and I screwed a lot of bolts to the side plus added more rusted springs to the top so it looked more like some kind of necessary electronic piece to keep the Bride alive.










This is the most intensive costume I think I've made and I feel I really outdid myself compared to previous years, I'm pretty proud although I know what improvements I need to make before I got to shoot this in a more pro setting versus before we go out partying shots. This also marks the first time I am literally bolted into this costume! I wish you could see the metal bits on my elbows better.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The costume looks great! Nice job on the reimagined Bride.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Everything about this is cool. I can't think of a worthy comment!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job. I love the details, you do amazing work!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

as all your creations I have seen this one is also astounding.. very industrial flavor..
I live in New Orleans.. I feel for you on all the drunk groping hands... and even joked this year about figuring away to make next yrs costume with an automatic zapper.. give the pervs a good jolt as reward to their uninvited hands...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This costume is amazing. If this helps for next time: You can use either glow in the dark earrings (very small tubes) or mouthpieces (again- small tubes) to light up liquid. WalMart also sells immerse able, golf ball sized lights in the floral section that glow either in several solid colors, or 2 diff rotating multicolors. Two for five dollah.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words!!!



kiki said:


> ..... figuring away to make next yrs costume with an automatic zapper.. give the pervs a good jolt as reward to their uninvited hands...


Hahaha! Indeed!



debbie5 said:


> This costume is amazing. If this helps for next time: You can use either glow in the dark earrings (very small tubes) or mouthpieces (again- small tubes) to light up liquid. WalMart also sells immerse able, golf ball sized lights in the floral section that glow either in several solid colors, or 2 diff rotating multicolors. Two for five dollah.


Thanks so much dear!

Forgive my stupidity here... okay so glow in the dark earrings that look like small tubes? Or mouthpieces? Where would one get such a thing? I'm guessing you just put the whole item in the test tube? I wonder if just that small item would glow or if the liquid would... I tried a mixture of glow in the dark paint with water but it didn't glow well at all, excellent under blacklight which doesn't help me at all until they make some waterproof tiny blacklights!

These floral lights you talk of from Wally World sound pretty useable though, for that price I think I'll test them out. I still have yet to do a proper shoot with this costume plus we're talking about filming it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Glow in the dark earrings & mouthpieces are just like a regular crack & glow lightstick only tiny. (Some earrings are large hoops..the ones I'm talking about are straight tubes.)About 2 inches long. Most party shops will sell them. They are sealed/waterproof just like a reg glow stick. I found that if the solution or goo they are suspended or sitting in in is not totally clear, they will light up & glow the entire fluid they are suspended in. I put them in the gelatinazed goo from a diaper (activated with water) to make a toxic spill pool one year. One diaper= 2+ gallons of goo. And it can be dyed as well. Might be a good alternative to carrying liquids in the bottles on the costume.

Mouthpiece..the glow stick pops out. http://www.littlebrightlights.com/site/1435548/product/1096-07

Earrings..uber cheap! http://www.glowwithus.com/glow_jewelry.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I LOVE it!
Though you are almost too pretty to be effective! lol


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

You look absolutely amazing! You're very talented and creative......BRAVA!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent! I love all the details


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy moly girl, you have done it again. Can you not make something I DON'T adore?!?! Yeesh, I'm starting to feel like a stalker when you post stuff like that! I love it!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The contact lenses are the cherry on top of this costume. I love your attention to detail on everything you create.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

very imaginative, I like the steampunk vibe. awesome work!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Ummm I want you to have my baby!

Superb job - very impressed.

For the glowing tubing you can get EL wire and thread it through the tubes. You can cut it to size, get it in various colours. Flashing and static and battery powered.

Just one example here

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Flexibl...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ca01bcfb


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I LOVE it!
> Though you are almost too pretty to be effective! lol


Hahaha, you haven't seen me in the morning without coffee, talk about scary!  Thank you dear, that's super sweet.



Lauriebeast said:


> You look absolutely amazing! You're very talented and creative......BRAVA!!!!!!


You're super sweet, thank you!!!



Mr_Chicken said:


> Excellent! I love all the details


Coming from you luv, that's high praise indeed, so thank you!!! I know only a handful of people really pay attention to the details, but I myself love them and feel they make the overall result more impressive.



Dixie said:


> Holy moly girl, you have done it again. Can you not make something I DON'T adore?!?! Yeesh, I'm starting to feel like a stalker when you post stuff like that! I love it!!!!


Um hold on, let me check, I think I have room for one more stalker! Haha! You can feel free to stalk anytime, I'm honoured by your compliments! I had high expectations from you, you know after last year's costume. 



debbie5 said:


> The contact lenses are the cherry on top of this costume. I love your attention to detail on everything you create.


Thank you!! Contacts, for whatever reason, freak the hell out of most people. I had several different sets I was trying out and these were actually set aside for my character, VooDoo Baby, but when I put them on with the test run of the wig and some make up, they were perfect.

I'll probably try some of your ideas you gave to make more glow.... now that I have more time I can experiment again, I was just coming down to the wire at the moment. I hope I can make glowing liquid and it doesn't just look like a small glow stick sitting in the thing.



creep factor said:


> very imaginative, I like the steampunk vibe. awesome work!





fritz42_male said:


> Ummm I want you to have my baby!
> 
> Superb job - very impressed.
> 
> For the glowing tubing you can get EL wire and thread it through the tubes. You can cut it to size, get it in various colours. Flashing and static and battery powered.


Oh yes, I'm very familiar with the EL wire, my friend is a corsettier and uses the stuff heavily for her unique light up corsets, she's actually working on an intensive design for a dancer's costume for my movie. My concern with using the wire (besides my lack of time, I was so sure glow sticks would work) was if it were water proof.... because what I really want is glowing *liquid* not just something glowing stuck inside (the diameter of the EL wire I've seen is just way too thin compared to my tubing) .... does that make sense? And the battery packs would be a bitch to hide, that shoulder piece was already a beast. I was going to go with the glow in the dark necklaces somehow attached thinking along the same lines as you with the EL wire till I realize they are too stiff and the diameter was a lot smaller than I liked. But who knows, gonna keep experimenting and see what I come up with

Baby making has to wait, too many costumes and props to make! HAHAHA!!! Cannot slow down!  Thanks for the super kind words though, I'm really pleased with the end result of this costume, a few tweaks and I can do a pro shoot soon.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! That's an amazing costume!! Great job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Soooooo badass!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im in awe!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I would think you could feed the el wire into a sealed tube through a small hole and then seal the hole with silicon or hot glue. As long as the connector remains outside you should be fine. If the tube is filled with cloudy coloured liquid, this should be enough to make it look as if the whole tube is glowing.

might have a play soon as I want a major Frankenlab prop next year.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

nixie said:


> Wow!! That's an amazing costume!! Great job!


Thank you so much! It was labour intensive but worth it!



Johnny Thunder said:


> Soooooo badass!


Thanks! I kind of thought so myself, hahahaha! Once I saw it all together and on I thought wow, I finally outdid myself!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> im in awe!


Thanks so much dear! It was a beast of a design but I'm so happy with the result.



fritz42_male said:


> I would think you could feed the el wire into a sealed tube through a small hole and then seal the hole with silicon or hot glue. As long as the connector remains outside you should be fine. If the tube is filled with cloudy coloured liquid, this should be enough to make it look as if the whole tube is glowing.
> 
> might have a play soon as I want a major Frankenlab prop next year.


OoOoooOoooh.... that just might work.... I might have to experiment as well, for I had ideas for a whole big display to match the costume that I never got to make that would require of course more tubing and such. FYI: the tubing I got was from Lowe's in the plumbing department for about 20¢ a foot so at least that's cheap to experiment with! Thanks for the idea and I hope to see what you come up with too!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I love how it looks mechanical! Looks awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...Outstanding.........................


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Acid PopTart said:


> OoOoooOoooh.... that just might work.... I might have to experiment as well, for I had ideas for a whole big display to match the costume that I never got to make that would require of course more tubing and such. FYI: the tubing I got was from Lowe's in the plumbing department for about 20¢ a foot so at least that's cheap to experiment with! Thanks for the idea and I hope to see what you come up with too!


No worries, just remember that when you do have time to make that baby that I have lots of spare parts in my freezer! Mwahahahaaaaaaaa

lol!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Creep Cringle said:


> I love how it looks mechanical! Looks awesome!


Thank you! I really wanted the mad lab WITH it, hahaha.... I love the idea of blending science with magic in creating a person, so I felt that some kind of science was best represented in this way.



beelce said:


> WOW...Outstanding.........................


Thanks so much!!!!!



fritz42_male said:


> No worries, just remember that when you do have time to make that baby that I have lots of spare parts in my freezer! Mwahahahaaaaaaaa
> 
> lol!


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Making notes now..........


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is some really wonderful work! Epic & re-imagined... yes, and very well done. As for the groping drunks, get a Frankenstein's monster bodyguard... 'he' would accessorize well with your costume and be less accidentally dangerous than a suit made of stun-guns.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Zurgh said:


> That is some really wonderful work! Epic & re-imagined... yes, and very well done. As for the groping drunks, get a Frankenstein's monster bodyguard... 'he' would accessorize well with your costume and be less accidentally dangerous than a suit made of stun-guns.


Hahahaha, good point! My husband was with me, he's never dressed up, he's usually my wrangler and protector, in this case my sfx lenses limited my vision so much he had to lead me through the crowd. Thanks for the compliments!


----------

